# Acorn Foundation and Waxing Options



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Who sells it?


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Purchase it here...
http://www.acornbee.com/products/


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I inquired in January and received this reply about pricing. No experience so far...
Thank you for contacting Acorn Bee

You were inquiring about our double waxed foundations

8-3/8” Double waxed foundation $1.05 ea - 100 sheets per box
5-1/2” Double waxed foundation $.80 ea 100 sheets per box

Sincerely

Nick Lissaman
Acorn Bee
877-255-6078


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Current pricing hasn't change on the mediums. I'm trying to find someone else in Houston to order with and split the shipping.


----------



## humm (Jul 23, 2015)

Looks like all those slots in the plastic frames would make great hiding places for shb.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I believe he told me they use 6 pounds of wax per 100 deep sheets which is how much I use when I add wax. Wish I could find someone to split the shipping. It's really high.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

humm said:


> Looks like all those slots in the plastic frames would make great hiding places for shb.


Foundation not frames


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

When we ordered our 5000 from them we just got a single coat. It works great in a good flow. If your not in a natural flow it needs a extra coating. My wife and I did this ourselves from our own reserve of beeswax and my goodness they will draw it out till oct.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

Try Kelley. I was just at a convention where they were displaying Acorn foundation and an exclusive wood frame for it they sell. Didn't have 100 on site or I'd have grabbed a box.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I wonder if Kelley will offer the extra heavy wax and how to order from them.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Checked in with Acorn. Shipping is REDICULOUS to me in Massachusetts. A 30 pack of one piece frames is $52 plus $121 shipping.

Ill stay with Pierco or Rite Cell.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

The shipping is a real killer. I could maybe stomach it at 200 pieces of foundation (based on the amount of beeswax I need to use and the time to coat each one). But it makes a big dent if you can buy about 600 pieces.
If I can buy something that works good out of the box without dinking with it. I like that.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I know when I was at the Ohio meet this month that Simson bee supply had some of there boxes. There price a lot of time are pretty good.


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

There seemed to be a big demand for the plastic foundation with extra beeswax on it. We decided to start carrying Acorn's heavy wax foundation becuase it seems like the bees and beekeepers prefer it. We are switching over to only selling the double dipped stuff. A deep sheet of foundaiton has over an 1 ounce of wax on it. A medium frame has about 2/3 ounce on it. This is a really great product, so we would love it if you checked it out.

You can get an accurate shipping quote during checkout (but before payment). Thanks for looking

http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/langstroth-beekeeping-supplies/plastic-foundation-with-extra-wax


----------

